
Get Keto score, insulin index and nutrient density of every food you need - gpalayer
https://nutrita.app/
======
heh
What's your privacy policy? What data do you collect and how/where is it
stored?

~~~
gpalayer
We don't collect any data for now. Just random stuff to know if you unlock the
unlimited search queries

------
parliament32
The search could use some tweaking (relevance sorting, specifically):
searching "banana" gets me a bunch of baby food results with actual bananas
being on the second page.

------
Lifeup
Do insulin index replace the Glycemic index of foods? What's the difference?

~~~
gpalayer
Thanks for asking! The best answer I can give you is there:
[https://nutrita.app/insulin-index/](https://nutrita.app/insulin-index/)

~~~
andreareina
I'm not seeing any actual reason for me to believe the bald assertion that
insulin is better to track than net carbs, glycemic index, glycemic load, etc.
Or that it's relevant, absent its correlation to blood sugar. If fact from the
white fish vs potato chips comparison, insulin index is at best an
insufficient metric, and you don't expose the other information that would
tell me that this insulin-raising food is ok, but this one isn't; it's devoid
of actionable information.

~~~
raphaels7
Hi, the insulin index Nutrita uses is a better predictor of the metabolic
impact a food is likely to have because predictions based on blood sugar
increases (GI) or the total carb load (GL) have many more false positive and
false negative errors.

Nutrita's Insulin index has been extensively refined to minimize these errors.

The problems with GI and GL:

For example, 100g of carbs from a potatoe increases blood glucose less than
100g of carbs from potatoe flour. the Glycemic Load cannot distinguish that.

The Glycemic index looks at rises in blood sugar and suffers another problem,
in that it can't tell you how much insulin it 'cost you' to maintain blood
sugars. so you could be thinking "hey my blood sugars are normal this food is
fine for me!" but in fact you're producing a tsunami of insulin to keep stable
blood sugars. So the GI will miss prediabetes, basically.

Check out these podcasts and studies which go through the science papers
demonstrating this [https://www.breaknutrition.com/episode-8-starch-
digestibilit...](https://www.breaknutrition.com/episode-8-starch-
digestibility-limitations-glycemic-response/) and
[https://www.breaknutrition.com/episode-7-processed-
starches-...](https://www.breaknutrition.com/episode-7-processed-starches-
affect-metabolic-responses/)

